# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Shkrirja e nje video Avi me sub(Titrat) skedar ne nje te vetme.

## benseven11

Nje tutorial i shkurter dhe i lehte per te bashkuar dhe shkrire ne nje te vetme nje video.avi me skedarin titrat perkates.
Shkarkohet dhe instalohet programi AVi Recomp.(falas) http://www.avirecomp.com/download.php?view.34
Ky program shkrin ne nje te vetme vetem videot ne format avi me skedaret titrat.
Nqs video qe ke eshte ne format jo avi si fillim duhet konvertuar ne avi.Ka me dhjetra programe qe konvertojne video jo avi ne avi format.
Kur te konvertosh nje video ne format avi sigurohu qe pjesa audio e videos te ruhet si mp3 format.Hape videon e konvertuar me programe si VSO video inspektor per te pare se ne cformat eshte audio,mp3 apo jo.Programi AVi Recommp do e njohe audion mp3 ne video.
Emri i video dhe emri i titratit duhet te jete i njejte si ne figuren poshte.Mire eshte qe videon dhe titratin ti kesh ne te njejten direktori.
Programi suporton formatet titrat txt,sub,srt,ssa dhe ass.Nqs skedarin e titratit e ke ne nje format si keto te permendur,ne rregull,programi do e njohi skedarin titrat.Figura poshte video avi do bashkohet dhe shkrihet me skedarin titrat Srt.

----------


## benseven11

Hapet programi Avi Recomp dhe behen veprimet si ne figurat 1,2,3.
Shko sipas numrave ne klikime.

----------


## benseven11

Vazhdon...........Cfare ndodh kur ben ndryshime te numratori width dhe height.Nqs ndryshon numrat aty,atehere ne procesim programi,ndryshon permasat e lartesise dhe gjeresise sipas permasave qe ke caktuar.
psh te width fut 600 dhe te height fut 580.Atehere programi proceson cdo kornize te videos qe te jete ne gjeresi 600 pixel dhe lartesi 580 pixel,pra madhesia e videos pas procesimit do jete 600x580.
Cfare problemi del ketu? Supozojme ndryshojme,rrisim gjeresine e videos  me 60 pixel dhe lartesin e rrisim shume pak 20 pixel.Cfare do ndodhe pas procesimit te videos?
Figurat ne video,objektet dhe aktoret do dalin si te trasha ne permasa.Aktoret do duken si Bud Spencer,shume te trashe dhe jo natyrale.Objektet gjithashtu do duken te trasha te deformuara,jo natyrale.
Pse ndodh kjo?Kjo ndodh per shkak te prishjes se raportit natyral kur rritem gjeresine dhe lartesine.Rritja e tyre nuk u be e barabarte, proporcionale,por u rrit shume gjeresia dhe u rrit shume pak lartesia.U prish balanca ne proporcione,raporte gjeresi/lartesi.
Efekti i kundert.Zvogelon shume gjeresine e videos dhe zvogelon shume pak lartesine.Objektet do dalin jo natyrale si te ngushta,aktoret do dalin te holle si kallam.Ne te dyja rastet efektet jane te padeshirushme dhe rezultati,del nje video e keqe.
C'duhet bere ne kete rast?Perpara se te ndryshosh gjeresine dhe lartesine e videos,shiko figuren e vockel katrore poshte dhe Klik te katrori,fut shenjen e V ne "Keep ratio".
Kjo eshte shume shume e rendesishme.Nqs fut shenje V-je te katrori aspekt ratio,fillo me ndryshimin e gjeresise vetem,mos e ngacmo fare lartesine.Cdo ndodhe.me ndryshimin e gjeresise?Supozojme 10% rritje,automatikisht edhe lartesia do zmadhohet 10%.Nqs do zvogelosh gjeresine psh 35 %,atehere edhe lartesia do zvogelohet 35 % automatikisht.Pra me kete do ruhen proporcionet,raportet gjeresi dhe lartesi dhe video pas procesimit do duket me objekte dhe aktore shume ne rregull,megjithse permasat e videos jane zmadhuar ose zvogeluar.

----------


## benseven11

vazhdon......

----------


## benseven11

vazhdon.........

----------


## benseven11

Meqenese si  direktori per output file,figura 3 posti 2 zgjodhem desktop,ne perfundim te procesimit videon do e gjejme ne desktop si emri videos.avi Kur kjo video te hapet do shfaqen titrati poshte,pamvarsisht se cfare programi video player perdor,titrati do shfaqet gjithmone poshte videos.Mire eshte qe per procesime videosh,(encodime/konvertime) te mos perdoret windows vista apo windows 7 per arsye se vista dhe 7-ta kane nje numer shume  te madh procesesh dhe servisesh ne prapaskene qe jane aktive zene hapesire ne memorjen ram dhe rendojne procesorin.Pus shtoji kesaj ngarkesen qe i krijon sistemit procesimi i videos,mund te shkaktoje ngrirje te ekranit,miu dhe tastjera nuk do punoje.Per  pasoje procesimi i videos do deshtoje ne mes te rruges.Do te duhet te ristartosh kompjuterin dhe ri fillosh procesimin e videos nga e para.Me mire per raste procesimi filmash dhe videosh te gjata perdor windows xp me numer procesesh dhe servisesh jo aq te madh sa vista dhe 7-ta dhe qe eshte me stabel si sistem.

----------

